# Did Marion and Amare want Marbury traded?



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I believe I've heard that Marion and Amare requested of management that Marbury be traded on the grounds he was limiting their game. Is this baseless rumor or common knowledge? Have any of you seen it in print?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Every team that Marbury is on is losing! He isn't a leader and can't get the best out of his teammates!

I'm so lucky that Phoenix got Nash right now, with Stephon they would be a lottery team!


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Should I take the few replies to mean that no one has heard this before? 

If so I'll consider it a baseless rumor.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Both of them have denied that although I am 100% sure that at least Amare certainly wasn't upset that Marbury was traded.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Both of them have denied that although I am 100% sure that at least Amare certainly wasn't upset that Marbury was traded.


Oh, it's clear from bith of their comments before the Knicks game that they feel liberated now by a PG who does "what a PG is supposed to do".

But you say they've denied it. Is that to say that it was rumored that they _were_ somewhat desirous that Marbury be moved?


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

There is a fine line here. There is no way that Amare or Shawn asked that Marbury be traded. Getting caught doing that kind of thing can kill your reputation in the NBA for the rest of your career.

However, there is little doubt that Stoudemire was frustrated with Marbury. It wasn't simply that Marbury doesn't do that well making entry passes, it was that Marbury wouldn't practice.

This is not as outrageous as it sounds. A lot of veteran players keep scrimmaging to a minimum to conserve energy for the games. Many veteran teams have remarkably few practices during a season for just that reason. But the Suns aren't a veteran team and their offense wasn't going to get better without practice.

Nash may be the team leader, but Amare sets the tone. He works very hard and expects everyone else to work just as hard. But that is not the same as asking that a guy be traded.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Okay, thanks for the help guys. Good luck with the rest of the season.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> I believe I've heard that Marion and Amare requested of management that Marbury be traded on the grounds he was limiting their game. Is this baseless rumor or common knowledge? Have any of you seen it in print?



Baseless rumor.

They didn't have to ask. Despite the playoff apperance the offense was not good. They were over the cap and would be for years. 

The Hardaway and Gugliotta contracts were killing them and they were trying to sell the team. They gave up talent in Marbury to get rid of Penny and Gugliotta for cap space. 

Then they managed to sign a PG more suited to their players and style.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Chaz.

The trade was a gamble. There is no assurance that cap space will turn into solid players. Look at the Hawks. But the Suns have had very good luck at getting free agents to sign and I think BC was confident he could get it done.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> Hi Chaz.
> 
> The trade was a gamble. There is no assurance that cap space will turn into solid players. Look at the Hawks. But the Suns have had very good luck at getting free agents to sign and I think BC was confident he could get it done.


What's up George,

I think the main advantage of that trade was to dump Penny.

Before Isiah agreed to take him it was thought to be next to impossibe to get rid of that contract. As it turned out it only cost us Marbury. 

I agree, there was no telling where we would end up going into last summer. As it was even the worst case was better than standing pat and waiting for Hardaway's contract to expire.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I dont care if they wanted him traded or not. Im just glad we have Nash now


----------

